# What do you think of my choices?



## Connor Balog (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Arkines (May 31, 2016)

I don't know about most of those, but I do know that you should get a set of Maru soft springs for your Yuxin 3x3 because the stock ones are horrible, and I know because I replaced the springs in mine. Hope you like all of them.
EDIT:
I forgot to mention my recommendation for a good cube. The Weilong GTS is a great cube and surpasses the yuxin in every way... except price.


----------



## Eduard Khil (May 31, 2016)

Qiyi Square 1 -- Certainly one of the best 
Qiyi Skewb -- Nice one, still a top skewb out there
Moyu Pyraminx -- There are new Moyu and Qiyi Pyraminxes to be released with magnets which are supposedly better than the current ball bearing system, however since you've already ordered it just stick with it
Cubicle Weight 5 -- Perfect, use on core and pieces, however get some Weight 1 or Weight 3 next time so you have a bigger range of weights to choose from
Maru Lube -- speeds up the cube really fast, however dries up within 10 solves
Fangshi Limcube -- IDK about this, looks cool 
Guansu -- Nice choice, really fast and good corner cutting
Yuxin 3x3 -- decent but may be slightly on the slower side. Pops, dull stickers but really controllable. The stickerless shades are pretty bad , the red looks similar with the orange
Pyraminx Stickers Full Bright -- Full brights are the prettiest IMO


----------



## jaredye (May 31, 2016)

I agree with almost everything Eduard said. And I'd like to add the following:

First if you don't care about waiting for a bit longer you can order from cubezz.com. It's much cheaper.

Second you can get better deals at lube if you just buy generic ones in bulk, like this: Traxxas 50k and Traxxas 30k

For 3x3 I personally like Weilong GTS the most. Most of the old ones are just not in the same league. You can still get good times with the old ones, but the process of solving is just not as enjoyable as the new cubes. Try to get your hands on a Yuexiao or Weilong GTS and you'll see what I mean.


----------

